# Eyelashes that grow down?



## susan111 (Dec 3, 2006)

Helloo! :hand:

My eyelashes grow downwards for some strange reason, so when I wear mascara, I have to curl it. But the mascara weighs the lashes down, so the curl'll be gone is a few minutes of putting mascara on. Does anyone have any idea to how I can use mascara and keep my lashes upwards?

Ta!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## reginaalear (Dec 3, 2006)

I have this same problem. What I have to do is curl them then put mascara on and curl them, then put mascara on again! Sounds like a lot of trouble but this helps mine. HTH!


----------



## mintesa (Dec 3, 2006)

oh i have the same problem, yes i curl them first too. and some mascarras reall wear them down. but the MaxFactor Masterpiece doesnt, also the BeYu Model Mascarra, or just clear gel mascarra. i also curl them not only at the roots, i press along all the lashes (from root to tip, in an opening the door movement) until the end so they get curly. then i put mascarra. but i had to try many first, since most wear the lashes down.


----------



## hellokittysmom (Dec 3, 2006)

I just use waterproof mascara....it's better at holding a curl. I use max factor's 2000 calorie aqualash and it holds a curl for forever. When I used to stay over at my ex's dorm room and live there for the weekend, the mascara lasted that long! even after taking showers if I'm careful to avoid my face.


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 3, 2006)

make sure you use a curling mascara!


----------



## LVA (Dec 3, 2006)

I agree w/waterproof mascaras


----------



## Leza1121 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi,

Also make sure you apply the mascara from the back/outside of the lashes in an upward motion.


----------



## missnadia (Dec 3, 2006)

Take a look at this thread.. This tip CHANGED MY LIFE  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...ick-37411.html


----------



## susan111 (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks for the tips! I use masterpiece mascara, and it's one of the better ones that i've tried, it doesn't weigh my lashees down as much. I'll try the waterproof mascara and the hairdrying thing next weekend!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 3, 2006)

:dito:

try shu umeura eyelash curler, it works wonders!


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 6, 2006)

I used to have this problem! It sucks! It still happens from time to time, and I even have them grow straight out too! I've learned by using a spoolie daily helps. Also, I use the spoolie before applying my mascara primer, then I curl, and then apply mascara. For me, CG Lash Exact (or Volume LE) works the best.


----------



## mandaling (Dec 9, 2006)

i agree. use a curler, then apply on a curling mascara!


----------



## mehrunissa (Dec 9, 2006)

Some mascaras work better than others, but usually waterproof versions hold curls better. Also, heat the lashcurler up with your blowdryer, so it's just warm enough to safely touch your skin and curl a couple of times, moving up the lash.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 9, 2006)

I have a few little ones that hang farther down then my other lashes and jet out. I cut them. dont know if its really safe but I do it anyways lol


----------



## Fashionmermaid (Apr 13, 2009)

I have the same problem.... i noticed for the past year that the lashes on one eye grow straight down. Have you had any replies to your post???

I thought at first it was because i sleep on my face and that side of my face is down on the pillow. but not sure. I do not wear mascara anymore cause it looks as if I forgot to put mascara on one eye.

Does anyone have a clue as to what causes this?????


----------



## Karren (Apr 13, 2009)

Genetics most likely.... My grandmother actually had eye lashes that would grow backwards towards her eyes and had to be cut out.... I'd try using an eyelash conditioner and then use maybe a heated eyelash curler every day and train them to stay curled even if you don't use mascara.. or wear a clear mascara to hold the curl?

and Welcome to MakeupTalk!!


----------



## Annelle (Apr 13, 2009)

I've had the same problem, and I've had surgeries on both my upper and lower lids to correct it partially. (My lashes were actually growing at an angle so far down that my eyeballs were getting scratches from them whenever I blinked.)

My lashes still kind of grow downish, but now it's down and out at an angle, instead of down and in.

I'll tell you one thing...I've NEVER come across a non-waterproof mascara that will work for me.

Even if I spend 10 minutes curling my lashes, if I use a regular mascara, my lashes will unbend and be straight down and out again.

Waterproof mascaras help a lot.

I'm still interested in trying out heated curlers (haven't tried one yet).

The ones I use are max factor lash perfection (sometimes lash perfection volume couture) waterproof and cover girl lash exact waterproof. I haven't tried the high end ones so I don't have any self-tested suggestions for those.


----------



## Summergirl96 (Nov 11, 2013)

I unfortunately have the same issue and I was very insecure about them until I started using an eyelash curler about 3-4 years ago. I hardly ever use mascara, because as you said, it weighs my eyelashes down. I just curl them until they''re curly enough and skip the mascara. They are still prominent without it and many of my friends have actually told me that they thought I used mascara. However, for special occasions, I do use mascara. My aunt is a makeup artist, so she told me to apply mascara downwards, before I curl my eyelashes. After I curl my eyelashes, I apply 2 coats of mascara and comb them upwards with an eyelash comb. If my eyelashes are a little weighed down, I wait for the mascara to dry and then I curl them again. Also, you can try spraying hairspray on your eyelash curler before you curl your eyelashes or heat your eyelash curler with a blow dryer (just make sure that it is cool enough first, before you put it near your eye). Hope I've helped!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laisha Donnelly (May 30, 2022)

I have tried other brands of lash growth product and they have all made my eyes itch. Dermal md and this Pro version don't cause me any issues and my lashes are longer! It goes on easily and I have been using it every night. Now that my lashes are at the length I like I will switch to every other night like I did with the original formula.


----------



## annag38.nyc (Jun 1, 2022)

I agree with waterproof mascaras.


----------



## Masque (Jun 1, 2022)

Laisha Donnelly said:


> I have tried other brands of lash growth product and they have all made my eyes itch. Dermal md and this Pro version don't cause me any issues and my lashes are longer! It goes on easily and I have been using it every night. Now that my lashes are at the length I like I will switch to every other night like I did with the original formula.


That's great, is it not okay to stop using the product when the desired length is achieved?


----------



## annag38.nyc (Jun 2, 2022)

So lash growth products are really legit?


----------



## Masque (Jun 2, 2022)

annag38.nyc said:


> So lash growth products are really legit?


Just tried to be agreeable, but am wondering why do we have to continue the product after the desired length is attained. What if the growth becomes unstoppable if it really did work?


----------

